# Previous Postpartum hemorrhage & blood transfusion



## jsanc07 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good evening,

I am a bit lost on finding the correct code for a previous history of postpartum hemorrhage and previous blood transfusion and a complicated pregnancy. I believe that code v23.49 and v58.9 would be the correct ICD-9 codes to support the reason for the c-section. I appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------

